# Tritton Pro+ rauscht / brummt



## rescue1988 (9. Mai 2014)

Hi Leute,

hab in der SuFu leider nix entsprechendes gefunden.

Gestern habe ich mein neues Headset - das Tritton Pro+ (Neu und ohne Decoder-Box) - bekommen. Ich betreibe es mit einer Creative Sound Blaster Z. Der Sound ist im Vergleich zu meinem Roccat Kave wirklich wesentlich besser, wenn da nicht dieses doofe Brummen bzw. Rauschen im Hintergrund wäre. Es ist jetzt nicht so laut, das ich es als störend empfinde allerdings nervt es doch schon auf Dauer. Hab natürlich auch schon gegoogelt und gelesen das ich nicht als einziger das Problem habe. Es wurde empfohlen für den USB-Anschluss des Headsets eine externe Stromquelle zu nutzen und es nicht direkt an´s Board anzuschließen. Hab ich gemacht. Dadurch ist es auf jeden Fall besser geworden, aber leider immer noch nicht weg. An der Soundkarte sind die Anschlüsse jeweils mit einem Y-Klinke-Kabel bestückt, damit ich quasi 2 Ausgänge habe, einmal für das Tritton Pro+ und einmal für das Logitech X-530. Ist das Logitech X-530 nicht angeschlossen, hab ich das Problem trotzdem weiterhin, weshalb ich dieses erstmal als Ursache ausschließe. Wie in vielen anderen Foren beschrieben, wird es wohl durch die CPU/CPU-Kühler oder anderene Komponenten verursacht (Magnetfelder). Die Treiber für alle Komponenten sind aktuell.

Nun zu meiner Frage:

Würde es mir evtl. etwas bringen, wenn ich diese Y-Klinke-Kabel gegen hochwertige Kabel austausche, die die Störgeräusche vielleicht abschirmen können ? Was gibt es noch für Möglichkeiten, um dieses Problem zu beseitigen? Habt Ihr vielleicht das selbe Problem in dieser Konfiguration ? Ich wäre für jeden Ratschlag sehr dankbar, da man natürlich bei solchen "relativ teuren Produkten" nicht damit rechnet, das sowas auftritt.

Vielen Dank schonmal


Mein PC

Mainboaord: ASUS M5A97 R2.0
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 - 965 (~3,8 Ghz)
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 2x4 GB (1600 Mhz)
GPU: ASUS GTX 670-DC2-OC
Netzteil: Coller Master GX 650W
SSD: Crucial M4 128 GB, OCZ Vertex 4 128 GB
OS: Windows 8.1 64 Bit
Sound: Creative Sound Blaster Z


----------



## ich111 (9. Mai 2014)

Schick das Teil zurück: Erstens ist es ein echtes Surround Headset und das funktioniert einfach nicht ordentlich weil man die Lautspecher z.B. nicht hinter der Ohrmuschel positionieren kann, das Gehirn aber unter anderem auch durch solche Dingen die Richtung ortet. Und zweitens ist das Teil überteuert ohne Ende


----------



## rescue1988 (9. Mai 2014)

Hallo ich11,

danke für die schnelle Antwort. Also nach ausführlichem Testen des Headsets kann ich bestätigen das die Ortung in Spielen und auch der allgemeine Sound in Filmen und beim Musik hören wirklich glasklar und deutlich ist. Stereo-Headsets habe ich schon einige ausprobiert. Dort wird der Surround-Sound (sofern vernünftige Soundkarte vorhanden) nur simuliert und ist meines Erachtens merklich schlechter als mit einem Headset, was richtiges 5.1 unterstützt. Vielleicht ist das auch einfach nur Geschmackssache aber ich möchte darauf nicht verzichten. Darum geht es hier aber auch nicht, mein Problem ist ein anderes. Headset´s die dies unterstützen, gibt in diesem Preisbereich nunmal nicht viele.


----------



## ich111 (9. Mai 2014)

Deswegen kauft man ja auch einen Kopfhörer: Wenn es unbedingt ein Headset sei soll dann kannst du dir das QPAD QPAD QH-85 Gaming Headset schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (offen) oder QPAD QH-90 Gaming Headset schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (geschlossen) mal ansehen

Ich gehe auch davon aus, dass du damit auch Musik hören willst


----------



## Promized (9. Mai 2014)

Hi,

ich habe auch das Tritton Pro+ und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Auch ich habe eine Soundblaster Z im Rechner stecken.

Wie du schon richtig sagtest, musst du es aufjedenfall an eine externe Stromquelle anschließen. Das habe ich bei mir auch gemacht. Aber bei mir ist nun seltsamerweise überhaupt kein Rauschen mehr vorhanden, nicht im geringsten und ich verwende die Standard Kabel. Der USB Stecker vom Headset ist bei mir in nem Sony XPeria Z Ladeteil drinn und steckt damit in der Steckdose.

Hmm... hoffentlich findest du die Ursache für dein Problem.

Grüße


----------



## rescue1988 (9. Mai 2014)

Danke Promized,

das Ladegerät von meinem Xperia Z nutze ich ebenfalls dafür . Das man dann das Mikrofon vom Tritton nicht mehr nutzen kann bei externer Stromquelle ist doch richtig oder ? Ist jetzt nicht wirklich relevant, da ich ein externes Mikro habe, aber wollte nur mal fragen...

Ich bestell mir jetzt mal neue Y-Klinke-Kabel mit einfacher Abschirmung und vergoldeten Anschlüssen in der Hoffnung das es damit besser wird. Wie gesagt es ist ja jetzt nicht wirklich laut - aber ein gewisses Grundrauschen bzw. Brummen ist halt vorhanden.


----------



## ich111 (9. Mai 2014)

Mit dem Schirm wirst du da nicht wirklich drumrum kommen, ich vermute einfach, dass das Triton keine Spannungsglättung hat und das Netzteil vereinfach noch ein gewisses Rest Wechselstrom ausspuckt

Das Mikrophon nicht zu nutzen ist ja richtig bescheiden: Da zahlst du den Aufpreis fürs Mikrophon dann den Headsetabzockaufpreis, hast aber nichts davon


----------



## rescue1988 (9. Mai 2014)

Was gibt es denn noch für Lösungen? Man muss doch da irgendetwas machen können. Ich meine, ich bin ja eigentlich voll zufrieden mit dem Headset.


----------



## PCTom (9. Mai 2014)

rescue1988 schrieb:


> Was gibt es denn noch für Lösungen? Man muss doch da irgendetwas machen können. Ich meine, ich bin ja eigentlich voll zufrieden mit dem Headset.



Steck mal deine Soundkarte soweit wie möglich von deiner Grafikkarte weg um Störgeräusche zu vermeiden. Ansonsten Headsets mit externer USB Stromversorgung neigen durch diese zum Rauschen ob Deines oder Speedlink Medusa oder welches auch immer kommt öfter vor.
Hast du eigentlich die Soundblaster Z mit EM Schield also im Blechkleid wenn ja ist es dein Headset einschicken oder etwas vernünftiges kaufen.


----------



## WaldemarE (9. Mai 2014)

Ohh man wenn ich das schon lese muss ich Anfangen zu Weinen! Hol dir bitte ein vernünftigen Kopfhörer + Ansteckmikro/Standmikro + Soundkarte!  Du hast min.  120€ für reinen mist ausgegeben! Zur Zeit gibt es das AKG K 551 günstig bei Cyberport zu schießen http://www.cyberport.de/?token=b4bd...hbutton.x=0&searchbutton.y=0&filterkategorie= dazu ne externe Soundkarte um Störgeräusche zu vermeiden entweder die Sound Blaster Omni oder die Asus Xonar U7 und dann hast du erstmal für min 10 Jahre deine Ruhe. Und was denn Raumklang angeht ist simulierter Raumklang immer besser.


----------



## rescue1988 (9. Mai 2014)

PCTom schrieb:


> Steck mal deine Soundkarte soweit wie möglich von deiner Grafikkarte weg um Störgeräusche zu vermeiden. Ansonsten Headsets mit externer USB Stromversorgung neigen durch diese zum Rauschen ob Deines oder Speedlink Medusa oder welches auch immer kommt öfter vor.
> Hast du eigentlich die Soundblaster Z mit EM Schield also im Blechkleid wenn ja ist es dein Headset einschicken oder etwas vernünftiges kaufen.



Hi PCTom,

ich habe die Z ohne Blechschild. Meine noch freien PCI-E Ports habe ich leider ohne Erfolg durchprobiert, aber danke für den Tipp.


----------



## PCTom (9. Mai 2014)

WaldemarE schrieb:


> Ohh man wenn ich das schon lese muss ich Anfangen zu Weinen! Hol dir bitte ein vernünftigen Kopfhörer + Ansteckmikro/Standmikro + Soundkarte!  Du hast min.  120€ für reinen mist ausgegeben! Zur Zeit gibt es das AKG K 551 günstig bei Cyberport zu schießen Cyberport.de - Computer, Notebooks, Fernseher, Apple, Handys & Digitalkameras dazu ne externe Soundkarte um Störgeräusche zu vermeiden entweder die Sound Blaster Omni oder die Asus Xonar U7 und dann hast du erstmal für min 10 Jahre deine Ruhe. Und was denn Raumklang angeht ist simulierter Raumklang immer besser.



Hast ja recht aber ein wenig ruhiger  wir sind ja auch mit unseren internen Lösungen zufrieden wenn wir auch in einer anderen Preisliga spielen, ich mit der XFI Titanium HD und einem BD DT 880 600 Ohm muß man ja nicht gleich die Holzkeule auspacken um Ihn zu bekehren 
*@rescue1988* also dann eine SOKA mit EM Schield oder extern und das Headset ist vielleicht auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei.


----------



## rescue1988 (9. Mai 2014)

WaldemarE schrieb:


> Ohh man wenn ich das schon lese muss ich Anfangen zu Weinen! Hol dir bitte ein vernünftigen Kopfhörer + Ansteckmikro/Standmikro + Soundkarte!  Du hast min.  120€ für reinen mist ausgegeben! Zur Zeit gibt es das AKG K 551 günstig bei Cyberport zu schießen Cyberport.de - Computer, Notebooks, Fernseher, Apple, Handys & Digitalkameras dazu ne externe Soundkarte um Störgeräusche zu vermeiden entweder die Sound Blaster Omni oder die Asus Xonar U7 und dann hast du erstmal für min 10 Jahre deine Ruhe. Und was denn Raumklang angeht ist simulierter Raumklang immer besser.



Hi WaldemarE,

Ein Standmikro besitze ich bereits, weshalb mir das Mikro vom Tritton nicht wirklich wichtig ist. Und die Sache mit dem simulierten Raumklang ist einfach Geschmackssache würde ich sagen. Ich habe vorher bereits einige Stereo-Headsets ausgetestet und mir gefällt die nicht-simulierte Variante mit den richtigen Einstellungen einfach besser. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das eine externe Soundkarte nicht die Störgeräusche übertägt, da die Sound Blaster Omni beispielsweise ebenfalls per Klinke und USB angeschlossen wird, genauso wie das Tritton. Ich könnte mich natürlich auch täuschen...


----------



## rescue1988 (9. Mai 2014)

PCTom schrieb:


> also dann eine SOKA mit EM Schield oder extern und das Headset ist vielleicht auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei.


 
SOKA ?


----------



## Icedaft (9. Mai 2014)

Soundkarte...


----------



## PCTom (9. Mai 2014)

rescue1988 schrieb:


> Hi WaldemarE,
> 
> Ein Standmikro besitze ich bereits, weshalb mir das Mikro vom Tritton nicht wirklich wichtig ist. Und die Sache mit dem simulierten Raumklang ist einfach Geschmackssache würde ich sagen. Ich habe vorher bereits einige Stereo-Headsets ausgetestet und mir gefällt die nicht-simulierte Variante mit den richtigen Einstellungen einfach besser. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das eine externe Soundkarte nicht die Störgeräusche übertägt, da die Sound Blaster Omni beispielsweise ebenfalls per Klinke und USB angeschlossen wird, genauso wie das Tritton. Ich könnte mich natürlich auch täuschen...


Wenn man bei KH ohne oder auch mit virtual Sorround gute Ortung haben will brauch man gute offenen KH wie der DT 990 Pro für 135 Euro z.B. es muß ja nicht gleich ein DT880 wie bei mir sein  der DT 990 pro hat auch gleich noch den Vorteil das er  sehr gute warme Hifi Einstellung hat das heist er ist sehr spaßig beim Musikhören.


----------



## rescue1988 (9. Mai 2014)

Danke Icedaft 

hätte ich auch eigentlich selbst drauf kommen können 

Ich hoffe das es evtl. eine einfachere Möglichkeit gibt..


----------



## WaldemarE (9. Mai 2014)

Eigentlich ist eine Externe Soundkarte einer Internen vorzuziehn, da diese wie das Wort extern schon sagt außerhalb des Systems ist und somit durch durch nix gestört wird wie z.b.  Grafikkarte, Netzteil usw.


----------



## PCTom (9. Mai 2014)

rescue1988 schrieb:


> Danke Icedaft
> 
> hätte ich auch eigentlich selbst drauf kommen können
> 
> Ich hoffe das es evtl. eine einfachere Möglichkeit gibt..


Ich sag es sehr ungern aber die Kombo die Du momentan nutzt ist vielleicht doch sehr suboptimal


----------



## Icedaft (9. Mai 2014)

Du bist mit eine Kombi aus Kopfhörer, MIC und Soundkarte auf jeden Fall besser beraten, aber selbst das QPAD QH-85 Gaming Headset schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland lässt sound- und verarbeitungsmäßig das Tritton lang stehen...

ASUS Xonar DGX, PCIe x1 (90-YAA0Q0-0UAN0BZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO, 250 Ohm (459.046) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Samson Go Mic Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## WaldemarE (9. Mai 2014)

ne Soundkarte und Mic hat er ja schon. Da würde ein guter Kopfhörer ausreichen.


----------



## rescue1988 (9. Mai 2014)

Bin ich denn der Einzige der das simulierte Surround-Gefühl nicht mag  ? Ich meine, ich würde es vielleicht nochmal mit Stereo Kophörern versuchen aber wäre dann wirklich das Problem mit dem Grundrauschen erledigt ? Und wie gesagt, ich habe noch das Logitech Soundsystem mit dran. Hamoniert denn beides noch ? Also kann ich mir simmulierten Surround über ein Stereo-Headset ausgeben lassen und trotzdem das 5.1 der Logitech nutzen ? Das wird ja auch über Klinke angeschlossen.


----------



## PCTom (9. Mai 2014)

rescue1988 schrieb:


> Bin ich denn der Einzige der das simulierte Surround-Gefühl nicht mag  ? Ich meine, ich würde es vielleicht nochmal mit Stereo Kophörern versuchen aber wäre dann wirklich das Problem mit dem Grundrauschen erledigt ? Und wie gesagt, ich habe noch das Logitech Soundsystem mit dran. Hamoniert denn beides noch ? Also kann ich mir 5.1 über ein Stereo-Headset ausgeben lassen und trotzdem das 5.1 der Logitech nutzen ? Das wird ja auch über Klinke angeschlossen.



Das ist ein Klick in der Software mach ich ständig  virtual Sorround ein und aus. Es gibt für mich Spiele oder Situationen wo ich nur stereo Ortung bevorzuge oder in offenen Simulationen (War Thunder) wo ich eh visual arbeite auch gern mal CMMS3D nutze weil es mir so besser gefällt. Ich nutze nicht eine Einstellung für alles sondern pass es an wie es mir gefällt. Musik nur Stereo eh klar.
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn ein Klick mach Dich dann glücklich


----------



## rescue1988 (9. Mai 2014)

Ok nochmal zur Verständlichkeit. Ich nutze das Headset und das Logitech X-530. Kann ich beides betreiben ? Wenn ich jetzt wie im Bild, oben auf Kopfhörer stelle wird der Surround Klang doch simuliert oder nicht ? Dann kann das Logitech Sound System doch aber garnicht mehr richtig funktionieren, da darauf ja dann auch simuliert wird.


----------



## PCTom (9. Mai 2014)

OK 2 Klicks vitual Sorrund aus und von KH auf 5.1 stellen, obwohl ich glaube das Du wenn du z.B. den DT770 250Ohm oder den DT990pro 250Ohm haben wirst dein Logitech eh nicht mehr so oft nutzen willst 

ich bin erstmal raus viel Spaß noch mus etwas werkeln


----------



## WaldemarE (9. Mai 2014)

das Sound Blaster Z hat doch ein extra Kopfhörereingang, wenn du auf Kopfhörer stellst wird auch nur dieser betrieben und wenn auf Lautsprecher dann nur Lautsprecher. Die Raumklangsim macht das SBX PRO


----------



## rescue1988 (9. Mai 2014)

Das logitech muss dran bleiben weil ich darüber Filme schaue und die auch entsprechend dem Fernseher ausgerichtet sind. Ein Stereo-Headset mit simuliertem Surround und gleichzeitig das Logitech wird also nicht funktionieren oder ?


----------



## WaldemarE (9. Mai 2014)

natürlich geht das da ist doch ne extra headphone Buchse


http://www.soldato.de/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/creative_soundblaster_z_anschluesse-250x300.png


----------



## rescue1988 (9. Mai 2014)

WaldemarE schrieb:


> natürlich geht das da ist doch ne extra headphone Buchse



ja aber doch nicht gleichzeitig. ich kann doch nur immer eins von beiden ansteuern.


----------



## WaldemarE (9. Mai 2014)

natürlich beides du hast doch im Sound Blaster Menü einen Schalter Kopfhörer <-> Lautsprecher  und da schaltest du es einfach um wo die Musik raus kommen soll


----------



## kegg (9. Mai 2014)

Wo läge denn nun dein Problem????

Du willst also Kopfhörer aufziehen und gleichzeitig den Logitech Sound nutzen? Ist doch vollkommener Müll.

Es wurde doch nun gesagt dass du umschalten kannst zwischen beidem, weil alles andere keinen Sinn macht?!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Mai 2014)

Ich habe nicht alles verfolgt aber die karte hat einen Anschluss für den " Kopfhörer " direkt und soweit man sieht auch einen Frontpanelstecker. Damit wären irgendwelche Kabel überflüssig.
Ok das mit dem Anschluss wurde schon genannt.
 man nutzt entweder die Boxen oder das komische Ohrenkino


----------



## rescue1988 (9. Mai 2014)

WaldemarE schrieb:


> natürlich beides du hast doch im Sound Blaster Menü einen Schalter Kopfhörer <-> Lautsprecher  und da schaltest du es einfach um wo die Musik raus kommen soll



soweit hab ich das ja alles jetz verstanden aber es geht um das gleichzeitge Ausgeben der Signale. Also: Simuliertes Surround über die Kophörer-Buchse UND das richtige 5.1 der Logitech Lautsprecher. Wenn ich auf Lautsprecher stelle werden die Kophörer nicht angesprochen und anders herum. Gleichzeitig geht nicht. Oder gibt es dafür eine extra Einstellung ?


----------



## WaldemarE (9. Mai 2014)

wozu bitte gleichzeitig, das ergibt keinen Sinn hääää


----------



## Grabbi3 (9. Mai 2014)

Wenn du die Kopfhörer aufhast hörst du doch eh nicht was aus den Boxen kommt


----------



## rescue1988 (9. Mai 2014)

Ok dann werd ich wohl nicht drum herum kommen mir ordentliche Stereo-Kophörer zu kaufen und den Kompriss eingehen, nur eines der beiden Signale ausgeben zu lassen. Was könnt ihr denn in einem Preissegment um die 100€ empfehlen? Gibt es vielleicht Kophörer, die mit simuliertem Surround besser klar kommen ?


----------



## rescue1988 (9. Mai 2014)

Grabbi3 schrieb:


> Wenn du die Kopfhörer aufhast hörst du doch eh nicht was aus den Boxen kommt



Nein ich nicht aber meine Freundin  Die schaut gerne zu wenn ich Zocke und möchte dann natürlich auch was vom Klang haben. Deswegen die Problematik der gleichzeigen Ausgabe beider Signale.


----------



## WaldemarE (9. Mai 2014)

für 100€ das AKG K 551 kostet z. z.  bei Cyberport soweit ich weiß 90€ https://m.cyberport.de/suchergebnis...arz&userInput=Akg+k+551&queryFromSuggest=true


----------



## Icedaft (9. Mai 2014)

Dann kauf halt 2 Kopfhörer.... DeLOCK Adapter weiß: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## rescue1988 (9. Mai 2014)

Also erstmal vielen Dank für eure Hilfe. Ich werds jetz nochmal mit Stereo-Kophöreren versuchen. Wenn Ihr noch coole Headset´s habt, dann postet die mal hier bitte. Wie gesagt so um die 100€.

Grüße aus Rostock


----------



## rescue1988 (9. Mai 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Dann kauf halt 2 Kopfhörer....


 

ja ne is klar ;D


----------



## WaldemarE (9. Mai 2014)

naja 2 Superlux HD681 oder HD681 Evo würde auch gehn


----------



## PCTom (9. Mai 2014)

rescue1988 schrieb:


> ja ne is klar ;D



leg was drauf spare nicht schon wieder an der falschen Stelle du wirst sie Jahrzehnte nutzen und es gibt Ersatzteile was du bei billigen KH nicht bekommst hier schau Dir mal die BD an Beyerdynamic DT-990 Pro Headphones: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## rescue1988 (9. Mai 2014)

PCTom schrieb:


> leg was drauf spare nicht schon wieder an der falschen Stelle du wirst sie Jahrzehnte nutzen und es gibt Ersatzteile was du bei billigen KH nicht bekommst hier schau Dir mal die BD an Beyerdynamic DT-990 Pro Headphones: Amazon.de: Elektronik



Ich werde mir mal die DT-990 bestellen und austesten. Ich kann mir nur beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, das der simulierte Surround Effekt besser ist als richtiges 5.1


----------



## Darkseth (9. Mai 2014)

rescue1988 schrieb:


> Was gibt es denn noch für Lösungen? Man muss  doch da irgendetwas machen können. Ich meine, ich bin ja eigentlich voll  zufrieden mit dem Headset.


 Das bist du nur, weil du keinen  vergleich zu was besserem kenns.t Wenn du bisher nur fahrrad fährst, und  dann in nen rostigen Trabant steigst, findest du ihn auch erstmal  richtig genial. Wenn du aber dann mal in nen 5er BMW steigst, ist der  Trabbi nur noch müll.
Das Tritton hatte ich im Media markt mal in der  hand. Ein ausstellungsstück war direkt abgebrochen. die dünne billige  plastikschale kann man überall eindrücken, und hat dabei noch angst,  dass man nen riss reinbekommt - Deswegen war einer auch kaputt. Bei  halbwegs normaler nutzung dauert es, wenn der Hersteller glück hat,  genau 24 monate und 1 tag, bis es außeinander bricht, damit der  hersteller ein zweites mal an dir verdienen kann.
Und der sprung von  müll headset auf ein echtes 5.1 headset ist natürlich besser und zeigt  dir mehr räunmlichkeit. Dennoch ist diese technologie physikalisch  FALSCH umgesetzt.
Wenn ein Ton von vorne rechts kommt, erreicht  dieser Ton bei ner Lautsprecheranlage dein linkes ohr ein wenig später  als dein rechtes Ohr - Damit rechnet dein Gehirn um, dass der Ton von  vorne rechts kommt. Beim headset geht das nicht. Da sind alle  lautsprecher dicht aneinander. Teilweise ist der Center sogar HINTEN  OBEN angebracht bei solchen headset (sinn???). Glaubst du, wenn du im  Kino sitzt, hättest du einen vernünftigen Surround, wenn sämtliche  Lautsprecher direkt links und rechts 5cm voneinander entfernt  aufgestellt werden? Besitmmt nicht...

Siehe hier:  Mad Lust Envy's Headphone Gaming Guide: (Update: 4/17/2014: AKG K612 and K712 Pro added + edits...)
Mad  Lust envy testet unzählige kopfhörer/headsets nach den 3 punkten, wie  bequem sie sind, wie gut die reine gegnerortung klappt (competetive) und  wieviel spaß das teil beim Zocken macht.
Und beim tritton meinte er, das war sein letztes "true 5.1" headset, weil die dinger schrott sind. Zig stereo kopfhörer haben eine bessere räumlichkeit und bessere gegnerortung als dieses teil.

Schau  z.B. beim Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro, oder wenn es etwas ausgewogener sein  soll, AKG K612 Pro. Beide lassen dich 100%ig besser orten, habenn e  deutlich bessere verarbeitungsqualität, und werden um WELTEN bequemer  sein.




rescue1988 schrieb:


> Bin ich denn der Einzige der  das simulierte Surround-Gefühl nicht mag  ? Ich meine, ich würde es  vielleicht nochmal mit Stereo Kophörern versuchen aber wäre dann  wirklich das Problem mit dem Grundrauschen erledigt ? Und wie gesagt,  ich habe noch das Logitech Soundsystem mit dran. Hamoniert denn beides  noch ? Also kann ich mir simmulierten Surround über ein Stereo-Headset  ausgeben lassen und trotzdem das 5.1 der Logitech nutzen ? Das wird ja  auch über Klinke angeschlossen.


 Dann hast du vll die falsche surround simulation?
Es  ist wirklich geschmacksache was bei DEINEM kopf funktioniert - Denn  verschiedene Surround simulationen nutzen verschiedene Parameter.
Ein  tipp: Razer Surround. Ist ne software die mit jedem stereo  kopfhörer/headset funktioniert, simuliert den surround wenn korrekt  eingestellt, und du kannst einige paramter einstellen, bzw  "kalibrieren". Damit gute chancen, dass es klappt.
Oder du machst es  wie die meisten: Halbwegs gute soundkarte + ordentlicher Kopfhörer (z.B.  einen der beiden genannten) und mit stereo glücklich sein. Und  gleichzeitig wundern, wie gut du mit stereo orten kannst.

Als ja. Bei 100€ leg noch 30€ drauf, und gönn dir den DT 990. Er wird UNGLEICH besser sein, und eine Lebensdauer von 20-30 Jahren haben. Damit ist der dt 990 z.B. letztendlich günstiger als ALLES, was du unter 100€ bekommst - weil du alles unter 100€ mehrmals neu kaufen musst innerhalb diser 30+ Jahre.)
Du wirst automatisch auch nen Hass (naja... zumindest eher eine abneigung) gegenüber Tritton empfinden, wenn du merkst, welche qualität tritton für 150€~ verkaufen will.

(Für deine Freundin könntest du noch den Superlux 681 (Evo) mit bestellen für 25€~. Das ist nicht die welt, erfllt seinen zweck, und man hat ein günstiges ersatz teil da.)

--> Einmal RICHTIG kaufen, und dafür dann nie wieder.


----------



## PCTom (9. Mai 2014)

rescue1988 schrieb:


> Ich werde mir mal die DT-990 bestellen und austesten. Ich kann mir nur beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, das der simulierte Surround Effekt besser ist als richtiges 5.1


Leg Dir schon einmal ein paar CD zurecht bitte keine MP3 denn den Unterschied wirst du ab dem Zeitpunkt der 990er hören und vor allem vergiss den Crystaliser und stelle deine EQ aus denn das wirst du nicht mehr brauchen  dann stellst du deine SoKa einfach nur auf Kopfhörer, virtual Sorround rein und die Spiele gegebenfals auf 5.1 oder 7.1 und dann aber auch mal stereo Ortung testen gib dem ganzen 2 Wochen Zeit bis deine Ohren feinfühlig genung geworden sind.


----------



## Darkseth (9. Mai 2014)

Was spricht denn gegen MP3?
Hat sich das Gerücht, dass mp3 schlechte qualität hat, immernoch nicht verflüchtigt?


----------



## rescue1988 (9. Mai 2014)

Vielen Dank Leute,

werde mir die DT990 (bzw. PRO) kaufen und dann nochmal Bericht erstatten. Könnte allerdings etwas dauern, da ich nächste Woche evtl. auf Montage bin.

@Darkseth: Danke für diesen fachmännischen und einfach erklärten Rat.

@PCTom: Ich höre eh nur noch FLAC


----------



## Thallassa (9. Mai 2014)

rescue1988 schrieb:


> @PCTom: Ich höre eh nur noch FLAC



Das macht Sinn, mit nem X-530 und nem (bisher) Tritton hört man da die allerfeinsten Unterschiede natürlich heraus.



Darkseth schrieb:


> Was spricht denn gegen MP3?
> Hat sich das Gerücht, dass mp3 schlechte qualität hat, immernoch nicht verflüchtigt?


 
Nö. FLAC ist allumfassend geil und ne Mp3 klingt dagegen wie ne Kasette. Wir lassen mal außer Acht dass man bei vielen Sachen aufgrund mieser Produktion keinen Unterschied hören kann oder bereits die Quelldatei verlustbehaftet ist


----------



## kegg (9. Mai 2014)

Bekommt man Flac Dateien wenn man ne normale Audio CD kauft?


----------



## Icedaft (9. Mai 2014)

CDs sind "unkomprimiert" im WAV-Format


----------



## ich111 (9. Mai 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> CDs sind "unkomprimiert" im WAV-Format


 Und das kann man statt z.B. in MP3 einfach in FLAC umwandeln und hat dadurch den Vorteil, dass die Daten weniger Platz als eine CD brauchen aber die gleiche Qualität haben

Aber CD Qualität ist noch nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange. FLAC schafft z.B. mehr.


----------



## kegg (9. Mai 2014)

Ja aber wie soll man denn sonst daran kommen? iTunes verkauft bspw. auch nur in mp3 ?


----------



## soth (9. Mai 2014)

Du kannst deine CDs als FLAC rippen oder bei einigen Onlinehändlern direkt FLACs kaufen.


----------



## kegg (9. Mai 2014)

Achso ok. Dann habe ich auch die bestmögliche Qualität nehme ich an?


----------



## Thallassa (9. Mai 2014)

Das kommt eben drauf an, was du hörst. Oft hat man mit mp3 oder ogg Vorbis auch schon die bestmögliche Qualität, weil der mies produzierte Mist den man hört einfach nicht mehr zu bieten hat 
Dabei sollte man nicht außer Acht lassen, dass man mit Flac, sofern es einen Unterschied gibt, keine Wunder bewirken kann und keine 50€ Lautsprecher zum Audio-Erlebnis schlechthin verwandeln kann. Die genutzten Lautsprecher, Kopfhörer und natürlich Wandler/Verstärker sollten au par sein, sonst ist das Format schlichtweg pure Speicherplatzverschwendung.


----------



## rescue1988 (9. Mai 2014)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Das macht Sinn, mit nem X-530 und nem (bisher) Tritton hört man da die allerfeinsten Unterschiede natürlich heraus.



Also ich höre den Qualitätsunterschied auf jeden Fall raus. Zwar nicht mit dem X-530, aber mit dem Headset. Auch mit den Headset´s die ich davor hatte, ist ein deutlicher Unterschied zu bemerken.


----------



## PCTom (10. Mai 2014)

rescue1988 schrieb:


> Also ich höre den Qualitätsunterschied auf jeden Fall raus. Zwar nicht mit dem X-530, aber mit dem Headset. Auch mit den Headset´s die ich davor hatte, ist ein deutlicher Unterschied zu bemerken.


mag sein hab ich ja auch mit einem PC350 gehört aber um so besser das Ausgabegerät um so größer die Unterschiede


----------

